# Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.



## Hard2Met (12. November 2011)

*Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Hallo.

Also es ist zwar ein LED Fernseher um es geht aber ich hoffe das ich trotzdem nicht ganz falsch hier bin. Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen 55 Zoll LED Fernseher von Samsung gekauft und jetzt erst bemerkt das bei dunklen Szenen bei den Kanten links und rechts unten ins weißliche übergeht. Manchmal etwas stärker zu sehn und dann fällt es mir kaum wieder auf. Das ist doch nicht normal oder doch? Was ich kann ich machen? Firmwareupdate, irgendwas bei den Einstellungen ändern?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Bei keinem Monitor oder TV ist die Ausleuchtung perfekt! Das merkt man vor allem wenn der Bildschirm ganz schwarz ist! Was für eine TV ist es genau, das müsste man schon wissen? Hängt auch oft vom Preis ab wie gut die gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung ist. Mein LG Monitor mit 27Zoll für 299€ hat auch rechts und links unten minimal hellere Bereiche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Ich hatte es bisher bei allen Samsung Monitoren recht extrem gehabt ( oben und unten ). Bei LG ist ist es kaum ausgeprägt, sei es der normale Monitor oder mein TV.


----------



## Hard2Met (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Also es ist ein 55 Zoll Samsung Smart TV 3D LED um stolze 1990 Euro. Um diesen Preis sollte das doch nicht sein oder? Ich habe etwas gegoogelt und die genauere Beschreibung dieses Problem heißt Clouding Effekt. Steht auch das es nach einer Zeit von alleine weggehn kann oder mann muss die Schrauben hinten lockern. Also das will ich nicht da sonst die Garantie verfällt. Also meinst du das es ''normal' ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Ist echt schwer zu sagen ob das normal ist, kommt drauf an wie stark der Effekt ist! Aber für den Preis kann man schon qualität erwarten denke ich. Ich würd da auf nummer sicher gehn und ihn zurück schicken. Ist auch oft so das die Ausleuchtung bei Geräten der selben Produktreihe unterschiedlich ist.
Das hängt sehr stark mir der Matte zusammen die hinter dem Display ist und dafür sorgen soll das, das Licht gleichmäßig verteilt wird. Wenn da an einer Stelle mehr oder etwas weniger Druck drauf ist kommt es zu Helligkeitunterschiede.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Vor Ort gekauft? Ich würde mir da mal vergleichbare Modelle im Geschäft ansehen oder mal beim Händler das bemängeln. Ich hatte deswegen meinen letzten Samsung Monitor deswegen umgetauscht und den LG genommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Aber wie gesagt 100%tig sind die alle nicht. Wenn ich da an meinen alten 22Zoll Röhrenmonitor denke der hatte ein Perfektes Schwarz und von Ausleuchtungsunterschiede keine Spur, jaja das waren noch Zeiten!!!!


----------



## Hard2Met (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Ja den habe ich vor Ort beim Media Markt gekauft.  Naja bei eingen Szenen fällts wirklich auf aber bei einigen sieht man es kaum. Also ich werde mal am Montag anrufen und mal nachfragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Dann versuch dein Glück, im Laden nicht gesehen? OK die Bilder bei denen sind eh gepimpt, und entsprechen selten dem was man Zuhause sieht


----------



## Hard2Met (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Darauf habe ich wirklich nicht geachtet bzw. es war keine dunkle Filmszene die mir auffiel. Sollte ich vorher Samsung anrufen oder gleich Media Markt?


----------



## Ozzelot (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Plasmas haben diesen clouding Effekt übrigens auch nicht, daher würd ich mir als TV-Gerät auch immer wieder einen Plasma holen. Bisher macht mir meine Panasonic P42VT20E 3D Plasma keine Probleme, bis auf hin und wieder mal ein Nachleuchten von Senderlogos, was aber relativ schnell wieder vergeht und auch nur bei dunklen Stellen leicht auffällt. Zudem macht er auch eine perfekte Figur im 3D, keinerlei ghosting oder sonstiges.


----------



## Hard2Met (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Mein Freund hat auch einen Plasma Fernseher von LG bei dem sieht man auch ganz leicht weiße Streifen links und rechts runterlaufen.


----------



## Hard2Met (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Also am Tag sieht man wirklich sogut wie nichts, da muss man wirklisch schon danach suchen. Also wenn ein Techniker kommen sollte der würde mich glaube ich fragen ob ich an Verfolgungswahn leide *g*. Ebenfalls habe ich eben ein Firmware Update gemacht. Aber ich werde es trotzdem weiterhin beobachten wie es sich in der Nacht ohne Licht verhält.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Wie gesagt ein TV oder Monitor mit der Perfekten Ausleuchtung gibt es nicht, die haben alles Helligkeitsunterschiede.


----------



## Hard2Met (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Kann auch sein das ich zu überempfindlich bin, habe anfangs auch sehr überreagiert als ich das bei meinem LCD Monitor gesehn hatte.

Ok. Dann bedanke ich mal für die Hilfe .


----------



## Hard2Met (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weiße Flecken bei den Rändern.*

Einmal muss ich noch nerven. Mir ist eingefallen als wir den Fernseher damals aufgestellt hatten haben wir recht fest mit den Händen bei den Rändern gehalten. Kann sein das wir die Panels zu fest gedrückt haben und das vielleicht der Auslöser sein könnten. Ist nur eine Theorie.


----------

